

The truth about Assad's war in Syria - zabramow
http://m.bild.de/storytelling/topics/syrien/chemical-weapons-torture-mass-killings-the-thruth-about-assad-42183052.bildMobile.html

======
creshal
Note that the Bild is the embodiment of the Yellow Press in Germany and an
rather busy watchblog is dedicated to document all their lies and regular
unrelated breaches of the press code:
[http://www.bildblog.de/](http://www.bildblog.de/)

